
Probability Theory: The Logic of Science (book) - snth
http://omega.albany.edu:8008/JaynesBook.html
======
phren0logy
What a great book! Link to the whole thing:

<http://bayes.wustl.edu/etj/prob/book.pdf>

~~~
snth
That's just the first three chapters as well.

